# Murano 2010 reversing and parking cameras not working



## madefortrade (Jan 3, 2017)

Both cameras stopped working. Reverse camera displays black screen with the usual message at the bottom of the screen, no camera image, no guide lines. The parking camera on front passenger mirror does not show when I press the button on the dash. Is there a common fuse, or any suggestions. Really like these cameras, and just about essential due to limited visibility. Please help.

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

My guess is the video plug in at the back of the unit has come unplugged.


----------



## madefortrade (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestion. Found a youtube video showing how easy it is to get access to the ,head unit, and unplugged re plugged all connectors. Did identify one which caused black screen from reverse camera to change appearance, so either input from camera or output to display, but still same symptoms with everything connected. Starting to suspect something in the unit itself, not sure how to diagnose the fault.

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

madefortrade said:


> Both cameras stopped working. Reverse camera displays black screen with the usual message at the bottom of the screen, no camera image, no guide lines. The parking camera on front passenger mirror does not show when I press the button on the dash. Is there a common fuse, or any suggestions. Really like these cameras, and just about essential due to limited visibility. Please help.


You'll need to check the fuses in both the driver's compartment and in the engine compartment. If the fuses are OK, then you'll need to do a code readout with a scan tool. The AUDIO, VISUAL & NAVIGATION SYSTEM uses the CAN (Controller Area Network) which is a serial communication line for real-time application. It is an on-vehicle mul-
tiplex communication line. Many electronic control units are equipped onto a vehicle, and each control unit shares information and links with other control units. The scan tool may display fault codes that apply to your problem. Most auto parts stores will do the scan free of charge. If you get any fault codes, post them here on the forum so that we can help you.


----------



## madefortrade (Jan 3, 2017)

rogoman said:


> You'll need to check the fuses in both the driver's compartment and in the engine compartment. If the fuses are OK, then you'll need to do a code readout with a scan tool. The AUDIO, VISUAL & NAVIGATION SYSTEM uses the CAN (Controller Area Network) which is a serial communication line for real-time application. It is an on-vehicle mul-
> tiplex communication line. Many electronic control units are equipped onto a vehicle, and each control unit shares information and links with other control units. The scan tool may display fault codes that apply to your problem. Most auto parts stores will do the scan free of charge. If you get any fault codes, post them here on the forum so that we can help you.


Checked all fuses, with difficulty, did not find anything there. My son bought a scanner, it connected, recognized successfully, and reported NO fault codes. 
The AV system supposedly has a diagnostic mode I might try, but not hopeful as the car is a Japanese import so it might be in japanese !

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If you don't have an FSM for your car, you can download one from:

Nissan Murano Service Repair Manuals

Some of the FSMs aren't available for free download but many others are. If your year is not free, try the year before or the year after. The section you want to reference is AV.PDF.


----------

